# neck shims



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

Hello everyone.
I hope you are all coping with the new weird and are healthy.
Does anyone know where I can get neck shims for a Fender in Canada?
I'd rather avoid the extra fees ordering from the States.
Thanks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi,

Are neck shims that specific that you would need to order them? Shim stock is pretty garden variety stuff I think. Any hardware store should have plenty.

Any resident experts care to chime in?


----------



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are neck shims that specific that you would need to order them? Shim stock is pretty garden variety stuff I think. Any hardware store should have plenty.
> 
> Any resident experts care to chime in?


Neck shims are made to an exact angle of degree- five degrees, two point five degrees, etc.
They should be made from maple and be perfectly flat on all surfaces.
StewMac sells them.
I've made shims but no longer have my shop.


----------



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

Milkman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Are neck shims that specific that you would need to order them? Shim stock is pretty garden variety stuff I think. Any hardware store should have plenty.
> 
> Any resident experts care to chime in?


Thank you for replying BTW.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

tanplastic said:


> Neck shims are made to an exact angle of degree- five degrees, two point five degrees, etc.
> They should be made from maple and be perfectly flat on all surfaces.
> StewMac sells them.
> I've made shims but no longer have my shop.


I guess you're more advanced and particular than I am with this. If I had to set or adjust an angle I would just place a partial shim at one end or the other of the neck pocket.

I think more detail oriented builders here will be able to help you better.


----------



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I guess you're more advanced and particular than I am with this. If I had to set or adjust an angle I would just place a partial shim at one end or the other of the neck pocket.
> 
> I think more detail oriented builders here will be able to help you better.


Again, thanks for the reply.
Here's a link to the ones I'm looking for.
I'd like to find them in Canada.
StewMac Neck Shims for Guitar | stewmac.com


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Milkman said:


> Shim stock is pretty garden variety stuff I think.


Using the wrong 'stuff' can create problems down the road.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


> Using the wrong 'stuff' can create problems down the road.
> 
> View attachment 306644


Yes, as can placing the shims in the wrong place as indicated in your sketch. I would not use a tiny sliver of shim like that and if you put it in the right place, never a problem....but, yes there are likely "best practices" that can be followed.


----------



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Using the wrong 'stuff' can create problems down the road.
> 
> View attachment 306644


Yes, I've heard of humps in the neck from incomplete shims.
Those are effective illustrations.
I know someone who can make them for me now so I'll report back on how that goes.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

tanplastic said:


> Again, thanks for the reply.
> Here's a link to the ones I'm looking for.
> I'd like to find them in Canada.
> StewMac Neck Shims for Guitar | stewmac.com


StewMac are the only ones I've seen and used,., maybe send an email to NextGen Guitars asking if he has anything in stock or to recommend on this side of the border.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I keep a selection of the Stew Mac shims. They are wonderful.

I resisted for a long time because they are quite pricey, but when you need one, you need one.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Yeah, sadly the Stumac one are the only ones I’ve ever found that actually work.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

what size are you looking for?

if I have it, I'll sell it to you for $12 shipped. Stew is charging $11.84 on the site.


----------



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

Maybe I'll make a number of them in a couple different angles seeing as how they're rare on this side of the border.
My Telecaster's bridge pieces are nearly hitting the plate, and I've heard good things about the shim angle's affect on the guitar.


----------



## tanplastic (Nov 8, 2016)

Lincoln said:


> what size are you looking for?


I'm new to the shimming 'angle', but I think a .25 and a .5 would be versatile enough.
I have some nice maple here, and when I can get to my friend's shop I will see if I can pre-drill then slice them up.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Using the wrong 'stuff' can create problems down the road.
> 
> View attachment 306644


^^^This is a very important issue after a few years and I certainly advise the OP to either make your own shims (you'll need to make yourself some sort of template, maybe a few hours' work) or get some of StewMac's, saving yourself the hassle. I always have a ready supply of those in my shop as I routinely throw away any partial shim found in my customer's guitars to replace them with full-pocket maple ones.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I still use pieces of cardboard ( business cards ) or small pieces of credit cards for shims... 

I haven't had to use often but it certainly did the trick !


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

Frenchy99 said:


> I still use pieces of cardboard ( business cards ) or small pieces of credit cards for shims...
> 
> I haven't had to use often but it certainly did the trick !


This will work OK for the short-term and this is what Fender has done for a long time. Long enough for me to have had to correct a goodly number of neck-ends deformed into the infamous ski-jump over the years. This is a major no-no if you care about the long-term for your guitar.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Smylight said:


> the infamous ski-jump over the years


I found that in a Squier bass that I own. Factory installed too.
I fixed it by filling the frets down at the butt end.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Smylight said:


> This will work OK for the short-term and this is what Fender has done for a long time. Long enough for me to have had to correct a goodly number of neck-ends deformed into the infamous ski-jump over the years. This is a major no-no if you care about the long-term for your guitar.



Ok.

I`ll take a look at this one when it comes back out in rotation. I shimmed it to get real low action about 11 years ago, its an Aria bolt on copy. Plays real nice...


Will go have a look at those shims you guys are talking about this weekend.


----------

